# virtualbox, dual-boot linux installation nutzen

## Treborius

Guten Morgen,

folgendes Sze­na­rio :

- Computer mit dual-boot

--> gentoo linux

--> windows 10

Hauptsächlich arbeite ich unter linux, allerdings muss ich während der Entwicklung manchmal ziemlich lange Tests laufen lassen...

Dann arbeite ich folgendes ab :

- windows starten

- in virtualbox meine 2. Gentoo-Installation starten

- aktuelle Sourcen aus git holen

- Tests starten

- nebenbei games unter Windows zockln   :Embarassed: 

- nebenbei virtuelles gentoo warten//aktualisieren

Nun habe ich mir gedacht : 

Warum starte ich in virtualbox nicht direkt das linux auf der zweiten Partition?

Dann würde ich mir die Wartung/Aktualisierung der virtuellen Maschine sparen.

Hätte immer sofort den aktuellen Stand der Sourcen da, ohne alles über den git-server zu schieben, usw.

Hat schon jemand so etwas gemacht?

Ich habe da nämlich ein wenig Schiss vor ...

Probleme die ich sehe :

- Simulierte Hardware stimmt nicht 

    ( im linux ist zB die nvidia-Karte mit dualscreen konfiguriert, welche dann in virtualbox schlichtweg nicht exisitert )

    ( soundkarte, netzwerk, etc. das Selbe )

- wenn virtualbox abstürzt, habe ich möglicherweise schöne Fehler im Dateisystem der reellen linux-Installation

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich mitteilen könnte

----------

## musv

Du könntest Dein Problem über Runlevel angehen, die du dann schon über den Grub auswählst.  

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Initscripts/de#Using_softlevel

D.h. du legst Dir ein Softlevel "virtualbox" an. Für das kannst du dann eine unterschiedliche Konfiguration definieren. Beim Netz heißt dann die Configdatei in /etc/conf.d/ wohl z.B. net.eth0.virtualbox. Bin mir da aber nicht mehr ganz sicher. Ist schon lang her. Ob das auch bei xorg und alsa klappt, musst du ausprobieren.

----------

## schmidicom

So wie sich das liest willst du dein VirtualBox, welches du unter Windows installiert hast, dazu bringen die Gentoo-Partition als Harddrive einzubinden?

Wenn ja müsste dir das folgende weiterhelfen: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk

Es ist allerdings so das dein Gentoo (inklusive Kernel) dann so konfiguriert werden müsste das es sowohl nativ als auch virtuell bootet und das könnte möglicherweise ziemlich aufwendig werden.

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es ist allerdings so das dein Gentoo (inklusive Kernel) dann so konfiguriert werden müsste das es sowohl nativ als auch virtuell bootet und das könnte möglicherweise ziemlich aufwendig werden.

 

Öhm, genau das hab ich mit den Runlevels gemeint.

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   
> 
> Es ist allerdings so das dein Gentoo (inklusive Kernel) dann so konfiguriert werden müsste das es sowohl nativ als auch virtuell bootet und das könnte möglicherweise ziemlich aufwendig werden. 
> 
> Öhm, genau das hab ich mit den Runlevels gemeint.

 

Und unter systemd wären es Targets welche ebenfalls über einen Kernelparameter angesteuert werden könnten.

Aber wie auch immer, es dürfte wenn überhaupt nur wenige geben welche mit sowas Erfahrung haben.

----------

## Treborius

danke für eure Antworten,

es sind ja noch mehr Probleme aufgepoppt, als ich eh schon im Kopf hatte ...

Deswegen glaube ich das, der Aufwand die Zeitersparniss nicht wettmacht   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hatte das ganze mal mit HyperV am laufen, allerdings muss gentoo dafür auf einer zweiten Festplatte liegen die unter Windows offline geschaltet ist.

Dann habe ich eine kleine Virtuelle Festplatte erstellt, für den Bootloader und den entsprechend angepassten Kernel, lief lange Zeit wunderbar.

Dadurch das die VM einen eigenen Bootloader und Kernel hatte brauchte ich auch nicht an den Runleveln, etc. pp. rumspielen. Am Anfang kommst du zwar nur bis zur Konsole, aber wenn dann entsprechende Treiber installiert werden (Die beim Booten je nach Kernel/Bootparameter durch z.B. ein Script in /etc/local.d entsprechend umgestellt werden [Habe damals dafür einen Kernel Boot Parameter gesetzt, soweit ich mich errinnere, der von dem Script ausgelesen wurde])

Durch den Hypervfb (Kernel) und fbdev (X) hat es damals auch Grafisch funktioniert (Man kann bei dem Hypervfb eine eigene Framebufferauflösung angeben so das die X Ausgabe bei maximiertem HyperV Fenster genau ins Bild gepasst hat ohne das man aufwendig rumscrollen musste.

Es klappt auch mit den HyperV Generation2 VMs wenn man SecureBoot deaktiviert, leichter ist es allerdings eine Generation1 VM zu nehmen.

Funktioniert aber nur mit Windows 10 Pro die Home hat glaube ich kein HyperV.

----------

